# "Cannot find 'http:///'. Make sure the path or Internet address is correct."



## Siparti (Feb 2, 2007)

*"Cannot find 'http:///'. Make sure the path or Internet address is correct."*

Hi there, allow me to explain a problem with my pc. Since yesterday, I visited a certain website for downloading software. I'm not sure, but I think it put something on my pc. This is what happens...

When I boot up my pc, it works just like normal. Nevertheless, when I log in (after typing the password), I see a Command promt screen (C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe). This never happened before, and since then, Windows Internet Explorer screens keep popping up saying:

"Cannot find 'http:///'. Make sure the path or Internet address is correct."

I'm pretty sure that cmd.exe caused it, cause it didnt pop up before. I've thrown alot of sotware on it trying to figure out what it was (Windows Defender, Norton Protection Center etc.) but none of them could find a thing.

Can anyone please guide me to a solution? I'm pretty new to these kind of software and I have no idea what to do now.

Thank in advance,

Siparti


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Please read the instructions and post a HJT log http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...lease-read-before-posting-hijackthis-log.html


----------



## Siparti (Feb 2, 2007)

Don't ask me how, but I managed to get it off my system  .

I think it's because I disabled some start-up software with Windows Defender, but I'm not sure. Anyway, it's gone :grin: .


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

thats great, but i recommend you post a HJT log anyway. good luck


----------

